# 2* Fritzbox 6490 cable. Eine für den Kabelanschluss und eine für das WLan möglich?



## Lichtbringer1 (26. September 2017)

*2* Fritzbox 6490 cable. Eine für den Kabelanschluss und eine für das WLan möglich?*

Guten Tag,

nachdem ich bei Unitymedia einen 400/20mbit Vertrag gebucht habe, schickte Unitymedia eine zweite Fritzbox 6490 cable, nur das diese statt Rot, weiß angemalt war (Auf die Frage ob man denn die eigene Box verwenden könnte/durfte gab es keine Antwort, da die Warteschleife für ein paar Tage besetzt war
Das Anschließen meiner eigenen 6490 cable funktionierte allerdings nicht mehr, da Unitymedia die Rechte und Zugangsdaten nur für Ihre eigene FritzBox freigeschaltet hat.
Eine Koppplung der beiden Boxen habe ich schon versucht, allerdings bekommen ich dann kein Internet über die alte Box. 
Es wäre sehr freundlich wenn mir jemand einmal die Konfiguration beschreiben würde, da die Handbuch Konfig nicht zu funktionieren scheint und ich mir dabei nicht sicher bin.

Vielen Dank an alle die mir helfen können
(Falls das Thema im Forum schon existiert, habe die Suche schon bemüht aber nichts baugleiches gefunden)


----------



## ParaEXE (26. September 2017)

*AW: 2* Fritzbox 6490 cable. Eine für den Kabelanschluss und eine für das WLan möglich?*

Seit 1.08.16 gibts laut Gesetz eine freie Routerwahl. Frag beim Provider nach ob Sie dir die Zugangsdaten zu schicken.

Mit der mit geschickten solltest Du aber ins Netz kommen.

Freie Routerwahl: Details zur Umsetzung bei Unitymedia (Update) - Vernetzt

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (26. September 2017)

*AW: 2* Fritzbox 6490 cable. Eine für den Kabelanschluss und eine für das WLan möglich?*

Danke für den Tipp aber: Ich habe die Zugangsdaten. Mit denen kann ich aber nur die neue Box betreiben. Die Box von Unity ist ja identisch mit meiner, trotzdem bekommt die alte kein Internet.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. September 2017)

*AW: 2* Fritzbox 6490 cable. Eine für den Kabelanschluss und eine für das WLan möglich?*

Die alte Box muss mit Sicherheit zurückgeschickt werden, sonst gibts ne saftige Rechnung. Die lassen ihre alte Hardware niemals beim Kunden.

Ansonsten bei der zweiten Box 1:1 SSID und Passwort eintragen. Dann den DHCP Server der 2. Box(quasi jetzt der Access Point) ausmachen und eine feste IP eintragen, die nicht in der DHCP Range der ersten Box liegt. (Bespiel: 1.Box -> IP 192.168.0.1, DHCP Range 192.168.0.3-192.168.0.255 | 2. Box -> IP 192.168.0.2)
Beide Boxen über ein LAN Kabel an einem der LAN Ports 1-4 verbinden.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (26. September 2017)

*AW: 2* Fritzbox 6490 cable. Eine für den Kabelanschluss und eine für das WLan möglich?*

Siehe Post 4


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 2* Fritzbox 6490 cable. Eine für den Kabelanschluss und eine für das WLan möglich?*

Funktioniert leider nicht. Laut avm liegt das daran das beide Boxen Cabel sind


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 2* Fritzbox 6490 cable. Eine für den Kabelanschluss und eine für das WLan möglich?*

Natürlich geht das.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 2* Fritzbox 6490 cable. Eine für den Kabelanschluss und eine für das WLan möglich?*

Hab's schon ausprobiert. WLAN Umgebungen heißen gleich. Bei Der 2ten 6490 Cable den DHCP ausgemacht. Beide haben eine anpingbare Ip Adresse. Trotzdem wird nur der Repeater angefunkt. Wenn ich die alte Fritzbox dranhänge funktioniert nichts. Trotz richtiger Ip, ssid und so weiter. Habe dazu extra noch mal einen Kundigen der Informatik eingeladen. Der Unity Box fehlen auch ein paar Einstellungen, wie Zugangsdaten und so. Und so einfach die Zugangsdaten auf die eigene 6490 Cable umschreiben lassen funktioniert nicht. Bin ratlos.


Unity 6490 Cable hängt am Hausanschlusss im Keller. Eigene 6490 Cable hängt per Kabel angeschlossen im 1. Stock. Ips sind unterschiedlich und stören sich nicht. Vermute das das an der Unity Box liegt. Die hat wichtige Einstellungen wie Zugangsdaten, Updates usw nicht. 

Ich halte von der Unity Box sowieso nicht so viel, da man diese nicht updaten kann. Aber alles auf die eigene Box eintragen lassen, welche Unity laut eigenen Aussagen deaktiviert hat,wäre auch umständlich. Aber warum avm dann sagt, das das mit 2×Cable nicht geht finde ich da seltsam.  

"Die FRITZ!Box (IP-Client) muss die Betriebsart "Vorhandene Internetverbindung mitbenutzen (IP-Client-Modus)" unterstützen. FRITZ!Box Cable-, LTE- und Glasfaser-Modelle unterstützen diese Betriebsart nicht."  Quelle: Zwei FRITZ!Boxen uber Netzwerkkabel miteinander verbinden | FRITZ!Box 6490 Cable | AVM Deutschland

Könntest du mir die Lösung nochmal erklären?


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 2* Fritzbox 6490 cable. Eine für den Kabelanschluss und eine für das WLan möglich?*

Also... 

Fritzbox 1 <- die am Kabelanschluss hängt.
Fritzbox 2 <- die als AP genutzt werden soll.


Repeater rausziehen.
Fritzbox 1
IP der Fritzbox auf 192.168.0.1 festlegen
DHCP Range auf 192.168.0.3 - 192.168.0.200 einstellen.
Gleiche WLAN SSID und Passwort eintragen wie bei Fritzbox 2. (2,4 Ghz und 5Ghz GLEICH)

Fritzbox 2
IP der Fritzbox auf 192.168.0.2 festlegen
DHCP Server ausschalten
Gleiche WLAN SSID und Passwort eintragen wie bei Fritzbox 1. (2,4 Ghz und 5Ghz GLEICH)

Fritzbox 1 und Fritzbox 2 auf den LAN Ports "1" mit einem Patchkabel(Cat. 6 oder höher) verbinden.


Dann die Verbindung mit einem Laptop oder Handy prüfen. Das Gerät sollte in der Nähe des stärkeren APs sich automatisch damit verbinden. Unter Android kann man es z.B. mit der App "Wifi Analyzer" sehen. Unter Windows reichen die Bordmittel aus.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 2* Fritzbox 6490 cable. Eine für den Kabelanschluss und eine für das WLan möglich?*

Vielen Dank für die super Erklärung. Habe die Woche viel zu tun, werde daher erst am Wochenende testen können. Müssen die beiden WLAN Umgebungen auch gleich heißen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 2* Fritzbox 6490 cable. Eine für den Kabelanschluss und eine für das WLan möglich?*

Ja, alles gleich.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 2* Fritzbox 6490 cable. Eine für den Kabelanschluss und eine für das WLan möglich?*

Ich sollte mal einen anderen Browser benutzen...


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 2* Fritzbox 6490 cable. Eine für den Kabelanschluss und eine für das WLan möglich?*

Kurze OT Frage: was kann man tun wenn man mit einer zweit Email Adresse irgendwo angemeldet wurde, wo man sich nie selber angemeldet hat und dann irgendwelche komischen Mails bekommt? Meine Idee war es jetzt das Email Konto zu löschen aber gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit außer das Passwort zu ändern?


----------



## DonBongJohn (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 2* Fritzbox 6490 cable. Eine für den Kabelanschluss und eine für das WLan möglich?*

Du hast auf der einen Box aber nicht die Version 6.84 drauf oder? 
Ansonsten kommt dein Einwahlproblem vermutlich von einer fehlerhaften Version.

Es handelt sich bei dem Problem zwar um Vodafone, aber ein Versuch kann ja nicht schaden.
Mehr Infos und wie man es beheben kann bei Golem.de
Vodafone: AVM stoppt Fritz-OS-Version nach Einwahlproblemen - Golem.de


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 2* Fritzbox 6490 cable. Eine für den Kabelanschluss und eine für das WLan möglich?*

Hsbe das jetzt nlch einmal getestet. Gleicher 
Fehler.  Die erste Fritzbox muss ihren Internetzugang mit der 2. Box teilen. Das muss in den Einstellungen der 1. Box erfolgen, die man leider nicht sehen kann.

Problem 2.: Gleiche SSID´s erzeugen einen Fehler im Netzwerk? Beide SSID´s sollen aber gleich sein. Also das scheint irgendwie blockiert zu sein. Der Unity Box fehlen da ein paar Einstellungen....und man kann die Version nicht einsehen. Meine alte Box funktionierte immer. Am Update sollte es also nicht liegen. Und das Internet funktioniert. Nur das WLAN ist sehr schwach. Der Repeater hilft auch nicht viel. Vielleicht geht das wirklich nur mit einem neuem Access Point.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 2* Fritzbox 6490 cable. Eine für den Kabelanschluss und eine für das WLan möglich?*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Hsbe das jetzt nlch einmal getestet. Gleicher
> Fehler.  Die erste Fritzbox muss ihren Internetzugang mit der 2. Box teilen. Das muss in den Einstellungen der 1. Box erfolgen, die man leider nicht sehen kann.
> 
> Problem 2.: Gleiche SSID´s erzeugen einen Fehler im Netzwerk? Beide SSID´s sollen aber gleich sein. Also das scheint irgendwie blockiert zu sein. Der Unity Box fehlen da ein paar Einstellungen....und man kann die Version nicht einsehen. Meine alte Box funktionierte immer. Am Update sollte es also nicht liegen. Und das Internet funktioniert. Nur das WLAN ist sehr schwach. Der Repeater hilft auch nicht viel. Vielleicht geht das wirklich nur mit einem neuem Access Point.


Es muss nichts "geteilt" werden. Dafür ist ein Router da.

Gleiche SSIDs erzeugen keinen Fehler.

Mach mal beschriftete Screenshots von beiden Boxen mit allen Sachen die du eingestellt hat.(aus meinem Post oben)(Kennwörter unlesbar machen)


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 2* Fritzbox 6490 cable. Eine für den Kabelanschluss und eine für das WLan möglich?*

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Die 400mbit sind da. Der Fehler war ein 100mbit Switch, der jetzt ausgetauscht wird. Kennst du einen guten Gigabit Switch? Und die Unitymedia Box ist leider immer noch der Main was bedeutet das eher das 2,4ghz Netz aktiv ist. Aber 270mbit sind auch ok. Jetzt muss ich nur noch Unity davon überzeugen das meine freie Fritzbox besser als Ihre ist.

Punkte die nicht optimal sind:
Eigene Fritzbox zeigt dauernd Telefon Fehler an, da diese nicht mehr die hauptbox ist

Kabel Internet geht nur über die Unity Box aber das ist egal

5ghz ist jetzt Standard. Ab und zu überschreiben die Boxen sich gegenseitig
Minimum 210mbit Maximum 430mbit


----------



## DonBongJohn (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 2* Fritzbox 6490 cable. Eine für den Kabelanschluss und eine für das WLan möglich?*

Ich würde dir den D-Link DGS-10 Desktop Gigabit Switch, 5x RJ-45 (DGS-105) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland empfehlen, 
der schafft auch im Full-Duplex Mode die 2 Gigabit und mit einer MTBF von ca. 68 Jahren sollte der auch wohl ziemlich lange halten.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 2* Fritzbox 6490 cable. Eine für den Kabelanschluss und eine für das WLan möglich?*

Optimal Vielen Dank. Kaufe mir den Switch dann 2mal.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 2* Fritzbox 6490 cable. Eine für den Kabelanschluss und eine für das WLan möglich?*

Reichen dir 5 Ports pro Switch? Der mit 8 Ports kostet quasi kaum mehr. D-Link DGS-10 Desktop Gigabit Switch, 8x RJ-45 (DGS-108) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Hab selber 3 von diesen Switches am laufen, funktionieren 1A.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 2* Fritzbox 6490 cable. Eine für den Kabelanschluss und eine für das WLan möglich?*

Vielen Dank
Ihr seid die besten!


----------

